# The official 2017 Camp Crawdad Outing thread



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

RippinLipp said:


> Ok everyone, here it is. Once again its that time of year to get this thing going! Most of us know the routine, so this is for the people that are thinking about attending the circus, I mean the boil for the first time this year.
> 
> This years boil will be held at the Reedsburg Dam State Forest Campground July 7th, 8th and 9th. The boil itself will be held on Saturday July 8th. It is free to attend unless you plan on camping like most of us do. If I remember correctly its $13 a night for camping. If you plan on attending the boil the only thing we ask is that you bring a dish to pass.
> 
> ...


If you are interested in the outing or more crayfish information head over to the Warm Water species fishing - Crayfish Trapping.


----------



## rd2690 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this a sure thing? I don't see any comments which is odd for this group. Is there another thread somewhere?


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2017-camp-crawdad-official-thread.588020/


In the Warm water fishing section.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Gman- thanks for posting the link, wish I would have thought of that lol. 

R2-D2 - I thought I saw you post on the official thread. Yes, it is a sure thing! The outing section does not get the attention like it used to that's probably why there is no post. See ya at camp! Hope you and the Mrs are doing well!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

This has got to be the best outing put together on MS.Good people,good food,and a good time.


----------

